# Como activar relé con 0,2 voltios?



## ermachin (Jun 1, 2011)

Hola, antes que nada gracias por leerme jeje. Pues a ver, tengo un botón por el que al pulsarlo activo una luz, y en por ese boton pasan 0,2 voltios. Lo que quiero hacer, es conectar otro cable a ese botón y cuando se pulse pues me active la bobina de un relé para cerrarlo y así hacer que el relé deje pasar o no un voltaje de 12 voltios.

Puedo conseguir relés que trabajen con 5 voltios, los llamados relé reed.

Mi pregunta es la siguiente: que o como tengo que hacerlo? que tengo que hacer para que con 0,2 v. me active un relé?

Graicas por su respuesta.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 1, 2011)

en vez de complicarte tanto la vida (porque asi lo harás) con esos pequeñísimos 200mVolts....primero fijate a qué tensión trabaja la luz que ya se está activando...

es decir, la idea es tomar el dato (bit, pulso, como quieras llamarlo) desde la lámpara que el botón ya enciende...es mucho más facil trabajar con tensiones altas (aun si son alternas) que con tensiones tan bajas...

por ejemplo si la lámpara es a 220Vac (el peor de los casos) igualmente existen reles a 220Vac...por ende tema solucionado 

saludos.


----------



## ermachin (Jun 1, 2011)

Hola DJ DRACO, gracias por responder tan pronto. Pues el problema es que por fuerza tengo que activar ese relé con esos 0,2 voltios. Ese es el problema, tengo aquí relés de todo tipo para probar, e incluso he pensado en transistores para utilizarlos como conmutador pero ya ahí me pierdo la verdad. Entonces no hay manera para activar un relé con tan pocos voltios?

saludos yg racias de nuevo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 1, 2011)

aff, me canso!..si te empecinas con este tema...la solución más fácil y eficaz sería la siguiente:

de la salida del botón vas con esa mini señal de 200mV a la entrada de un amplificador operacional configurado como comparador...regulado a mano con algun resistor variable...el mismo alimentado con, digamos, 9Vcc

a posteriori, de la salida del operacional vas a la base de un transistor bjt npn a traves de un resistor de, digamos, 1K...dicho transistor configurado como llave conmutadora es decir en corte-saturación

el mismo en serie con la bobina del rele...y pimba! ya tenés tu circuito....si querés la cosa más servida en bandeja te paso el circuito.

chauchas


----------



## ermachin (Jun 1, 2011)

DJ DRACO eres un máquina! jaja, enserio! nunca se me había ocurrido así la verdad. Intentaré hacer el circuito a ver que pasa.

En realidad, es que mira, el boton es en realidad una tecla de un teclado de un ordenador. Entonces por ahí pasa muy poco voltaje, esos 0,2v , y yo lo que quiero hacer es que al pulsar esa tecla, también active el relé para activar un monedero electrónico que trabaja a 12 voltios, eso no hay problema problema, el problema es en que el boton tiene que activar el relé que por ejemplo trabaja con 12 voltios, y si le meto los 12 voltios a la tecla del teclado...ya sabes, me cargo todo el circuito del teclado del PC.

Si sale todo bien, os pondré algunas fotos del experimento que estoy realizando.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 1, 2011)

Muy bién...solamente tenés que recordar...que tendrás que unificar la tierra (masa, negativo) de los 200mV del teclado con la tierra del circuito...es más, puedes alimentar todo el circuito desde la salida de 12Vcc de la fuente de la misma pc...de esa manera no tendrás problemas.

Si especificaras bien desde el inicio toda la situación sería más fácil ayudarte.

saludos


----------



## ermachin (Jun 1, 2011)

Si eso si, de hecho, el monedero está conectado a los 12 voltios de la propia fuente del PC.

Muchísimas gracias.

Por cierto, sé la teoría de un transistor y demás, pero nunca a efectos practicos sé lo que hace, por mucho que lea y lea...nunca termino comprendiendo para que sirve :S. A ver si me envias algun tuto o alguna cosilla cuando tengas tiempo, no tengo prisa ninguna 

GRACIAS


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 1, 2011)

tutoriales...no tengo muchos....electrónica es mejor aprenderla bien con libros...pero no es muuuy complicado....

en corte-saturación funciona como una llave de luz..


----------



## fernandob (Jun 1, 2011)

um..........un teclado de un ordenador 0,2v ........ le suena a alguien 0,2 v  ?? 

no sera mas bien que lo que manda es info , un tren de pulsos binario de 5v y vos lees 0,2v con el tester en cc.

pregunto solo de curiosidad.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 1, 2011)

a la salida puede ser y seguramente es información codificada..pues sale del integradito multiplexor...peeero, a cada tecla estoy casi seguro que le llega tensión continua...


----------



## wacalo (Jun 1, 2011)

Los 0.2 voltios los mides con el boton apretado o no?
Cabe la posibilidad de que esos 0.2V sean la caída en los contactos del botón y que la tensión a contacto abierto sea mayor; en ese caso puede usar un inversor y listo.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 1, 2011)

ermachin dijo:


> Hola, antes que nada gracias por leerme jeje. Pues a ver, tengo un botón por el que al pulsarlo activo una luz, y en por ese boton pasan 0,2 voltios. Lo que quiero hacer, es conectar otro cable a ese botón y cuando se pulse pues me active la bobina de un relé para cerrarlo y así hacer que el relé deje pasar o no un voltaje de 12 voltios.
> 
> Puedo conseguir relés que trabajen con 5 voltios, los llamados relé reed.
> 
> ...


mira por un boton o contacto no pasa tensión pasa corriente(desplazamiento de electrones) la tensión es una diferencia de potencial  que debe ser el que mides entre masa y los contactos.....

Asi puesto y dicho es un epanto y horror total, porque no subes un esquema y/ dibujo para saber como funcinona de donde sale la alimentación , como es el coneccionado  y un enorme etc


----------



## lopezitm (May 14, 2015)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Muy bién...solamente tenés que recordar...que tendrás que unificar la tierra (masa, negativo) de los 200mV del teclado con la tierra del circuito...es más, puedes alimentar todo el circuito desde la salida de 12Vcc de la fuente de la misma pc...de esa manera no tendrás problemas.
> 
> Si especificaras bien desde el inicio toda la situación sería más fácil ayudarte.
> 
> saludos



podrias mandar el diagrama draco me interesa yo si quiero hacer exactamente eso q describes;
de un led que se enciendo de cierto aparato quiero sacar la señal para encender un relee que me permita prender una luz de 110v...

te agradeceria, ya intente con vario transistores 2n2222, bc547, tip 41, etc, solo consigo encender un led pero no alcanza a levantar un relee de 5v


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2015)

En serie con el relé tenés la resistencia limitadora de corriente , probá tomarte de antes de ella


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 14, 2015)

Hola, sería de gran ayuda, si subes un diagrama sobre cómo has hecho las conexiones que mencionas.


----------



## Scooter (May 17, 2015)

A mi me resulta muy extraño el botón ese de los 0,2V sin esquema estamos todos perdidos imaginando que montaje es.


----------

